# Cigar toasting?



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I am not all that new anymore but everyday I learn something/somethings new here on this wonderful Ocean on knowledge. I always hear the term "toast" but never actually seen it done before. 

What I think "toasting" is I will describe below, and please correct me if I am wrong. I love to get advice on how to enhance this wonderful hobby.

Toasting- Gentle rotating the foot of the cigar right above what ever flame source that you use.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

[/QUOTE] Toasting- Gentle rotating the foot of the cigar right above what ever flame source that you use.[/QUOTE]

If this not what toasting is I'm also doing it wrong. I dont always toast by the time I remember I'm already smoking the cigar.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Something like that. I too sucked in as much info as possible when I entered this site a couple back.
Toasting if I am not mistaken is rotating the foot as you torch it to evenly get it black and on the verge of conbustion, so when you light it it lights evenly covering the entire cigar end (foot) with a nice even redness....for lack of a better word or words.

I'm sure there are others here that can point you to videos and such. I know there was a Cigar afficionado(sp) vids out there that show you how to light a cigar "properly" 
I don't even rotate the stick anymore I just shoot the triple torch around the foot (with the flame facing the foot) until it's all toasty.

B


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

so I should stop putting mine in the toaster then
:frusty:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep playing around in my threads and you're gonna get dealt with son! You must have forgot that we are on different army's!

And yes call me,

*Lord Of The Soul Edge!*

*Ok back to topic......*


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear *Lord Of The Soul Edge* please except my apologies

your description on your first post, is how I toast my cigars

Toasting in my opinion is a must, 
I think it makes that first draw soooo much better

toasting is done without a draw....

Some BOTL toast then cut then light. I myself cut, toast and then light


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Dear *Lord Of The Soul Edge* please except my apologies
> 
> your description on your first post, is how I toast my cigars
> 
> ...


There ya go! That's what I was looking for, I knew you had it in you..........crap I gotta go call of that attack!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I do it the same as Bill

Toast it the give it a first draw, see how well I toasted it. Then I will put the flame to the foot and draw on it if it needs it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Toast it up. Fire it up. Puff through the cigar once. Look at the end of the foot and make sure it's evenly burned.

Now smoke!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

After I toast it. I give it a gentle blow istead of a draw. _(no jokes here guys) _It purges it a little & gets a little of the ka-ka taste out of it.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> After I toast it. I give it a gentle blow istead of a draw. _(no jokes here guys) _It purges it a little & gets a little of the ka-ka taste out of it.


Thank you! I do the same thing, sometimes I purge it during the course of smoking it to. If I know I'm gonna walk of for a minute or two I will purge it before I set it down. Don't want any bad smoke to settle in there if it goes out.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> After I toast it. I give it a gentle blow istead of a draw. _(no jokes here guys) _It purges it a little & gets a little of the ka-ka taste out of it.


I do this too. I then let the cigar sit for a few minutes. Sometimes it goes out. Then I light it up while rotating the cigar in my mouth. It seems to make for a very even burn.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Agree: Cut, Toast, Light*



fuente~fuente said:


> After I toast it. I give it a gentle blow istead of a draw. _(no jokes here guys) _It purges it a little & gets a little of the ka-ka taste out of it.


I do the same. Blowing a little lets me see how even I toasted it, before my first draw.

ps. Love this place! Just found it. Great community.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Toast it up. Fire it up. Puff through the cigar once. Look at the end of the foot and make sure it's evenly burned.
> 
> Now smoke!


YES, exactly what I do


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Clip, toast with torch, inspect, reapply as needed, rotating light with soft flame, puff... nirvana.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

oooohhhhhhhhh 

I like to toast them and then put a little butter on them,,|
mmmmmmmmm good stuff 8)


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

u been hittin the sauce this mornin Bill? lol


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

nope Sweet C. is a good sport and it is fun to flip him crap once and awhile 8)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Vincent you are 100% right on what you think toasting is. I do it with a mangnifying glass LOL


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I toast then light the cigar completely before I take the first draw. I used to light a cigar by drawing on it with a flame (I still do this when I only have a match or something). But the light-while-drawing is far inferior imho, because then by the time the cigar is lit I've had too much smoke in my mouth to enjoy the first good puff.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I always toast , if done right the cigar is then lit :ss


----------

